# How much time do you spend with your dog?



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am curious how much time everyone spends with their dog. I feel like I am always with Stella and it is starting to wear me out. I remember feeling this way when my kids were little....  
Monday-Friday it's me and Stella 20/5. She is with me the whole day other than the 4 hours I work in the evening. Or when I put her in doggie day care for a 4 hour session. (which I am thinking of increasing) I am having a hard time getting anything done other than dog things. 
On the weekend it is pretty much the same thing. I don't work but my dh and me might go out for breakfast or dinner (or both). But when I get back from whatever we might do, I have to spend time playing with Stella because she has been crated and is now ready to rock and roll!!!! I don't want play time or even training time to feel like a chore (which it is starting to). I just am getting worn out feeling like I am on call all day/all night.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't have an answer except that, as with children, this too shall pass? An indoor play pen with 'think' toys for her to figure out, while you are doing other stuff, maybe, until she's more mature? 

Let's see what else........eager neighbor teens or something? Maybe find her a human buddy to take some of the pressure off you AND provide Stella with the exercise she Ned's to wear her out?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm with the Hooligans 24/7 except for an few hours here and there when I run errands, meet friends, shop, etc.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> I am curious how much time everyone spends with their dog. I feel like I am always with Stella and it is starting to wear me out. I remember feeling this way when my kids were little....
> Monday-Friday it's me and Stella 20/5. She is with me the whole day other than the 4 hours I work in the evening. Or when I put her in doggie day care for a 4 hour session. (which I am thinking of increasing) I am having a hard time getting anything done other than dog things.
> On the weekend it is pretty much the same thing. I don't work but my dh and me might go out for breakfast or dinner (or both). But when I get back from whatever we might do, I have to spend time playing with Stella because she has been crated and is now ready to rock and roll!!!! I don't want play time or even training time to feel like a chore (which it is starting to). I just am getting worn out feeling like I am on call all day/all night.


Do you just have just the one? I have a pack so they keep each other company and play with each other and I never feel guilty about leaving someone home alone.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

24/7 now that I work from home, and it's the best thing in the world.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Most of the time I am not working or running errands I am with my dogs. One might be crated, the other lying nearby watching me (or not.) I am not necessarily "engaged" with them but the youngest is 3 now.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

We have at least two dogs with us most of the time,even if they aren't engaging with us directly. I don't feel worn out,but also make sure I do things away from the dogs and they are fine when I get back.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

As much time as possible .


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

As much time as I can outside of the 8 hour work days and mandatory errands.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda spends, maybe... 2-3 hours TOPS away from me each week lol. So all but that 2-3 hours is spent with her.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Other than being at work for 8-10 hours five days a week, every minute of the day and night.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

seems so far most people spend a lot of time with their dogs. How do you get anything done????


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda works with me 
She also aids me in household chores xD Dishes, laundry, sweeping, poopy patrol (she leads me to it).


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You just have the dog keep you company while you're doing whatever it is you have to do around the house.

Lisl sits and chews and watches me fold laundry, do the dishes, barks at the vaccume cleaner (MUST KILL VACCUME CLEANER!), is up and down the stairs with me, etc.

You just do things with them. Actually, they do these things with you. You do things with them when you train and play with them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> seems so far most people spend a lot of time with their dogs. How do you get anything done????


Mine follow me everywhere so I can do chores around the house. They enjoy their crates if needed and I enjoy playing, obedience, and giving exercise with them


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

They let me work while they lay there and supervise. Unless like someone else said I am vacuuming. Vaccums must die.  At that point I either make them go lie down or I put them in another room for a bit.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella apparently doesn't like housework When I am *trying to fold laundry or dishes or whatever....Stella decides it is oh so much more fun to shred any papers she finds, take things off of tables she knows she shouldn't, etc etc. If I let her outside, she barks and barks. Or scratches at the door for me to come out and play. And before anyone says she is bored....this could be after playing or walking or training or whatever. She wants me to do stuff all day long! Yesterday for example, got up with her, she went out with my other dog a bit. I went out and played fetch for about 1/2 hour. Then I went back in and wanted to have a cup of coffee...nope....that's when the barking or scratching on the door begins. So goodbye coffee time. Get the dogs in and play find it for a while. Try to drink coffee while hiding treats for them to find. Eventually dh gets up and wants to go out for breakfast. Stella comes with me in the car. After breakfast it is off to an hour of non stop training with one of Stella's trainers. I usually am exhausted after this session! Then after training me and Stella take a walk in the woods for about 45 minutes. Then home. Now I am really ready for a nap! Nope. Stella is ready for more fetch or whatever....Finally at about 3 PM she is ready to settle down and relax. By this time I am totally frazzled, and needing a break. So once again, nothing gets done around the house. I feel like an entertainment center/vending machine combo.*


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Stella apparently doesn't like housework When I am *trying to fold laundry or dishes or whatever....Stella decides it is oh so much more fun to shred any papers she finds, take things off of tables she knows she shouldn't, etc etc. If I let her outside, she barks and barks. Or scratches at the door for me to come out and play. And before anyone says she is bored....this could be after playing or walking or training or whatever. She wants me to do stuff all day long! Yesterday for example, got up with her, she went out with my other dog a bit. I went out and played fetch for about 1/2 hour. Then I went back in and wanted to have a cup of coffee...nope....that's when the barking or scratching on the door begins. So goodbye coffee time. Get the dogs in and play find it for a while. Try to drink coffee while hiding treats for them to find. Eventually dh gets up and wants to go out for breakfast. Stella comes with me in the car. After breakfast it is off to an hour of non stop training with one of Stella's trainers. I usually am exhausted after this session! Then after training me and Stella take a walk in the woods for about 45 minutes. Then home. Now I am really ready for a nap! Nope. Stella is ready for more fetch or whatever....Finally at about 3 PM she is ready to settle down and relax. By this time I am totally frazzled, and needing a break. So once again, nothing gets done around the house. I feel like an entertainment center/vending machine combo.*


*

Sounds to me like she is a tad spoiled. You need to take charge. Put her in the crate with a stuffed kong or something else to chew and give yourself a break.*


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Sounds to me like she is a tad spoiled. You need to take charge. Put her in the crate with a stuffed kong or something else to chew and give yourself a break.


I think this would be a great solution.How old is she?


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Not as much as I'd like, but taking a scalpel to cut the Shania tumor off my dad's lap/heel/foot would just be mean to do all the time, especially if she's comfy there.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If she is demanding your attention,then needs to be taught that demanding won't get her anywhere. 




katdog5911 said:


> Stella apparently doesn't like housework When I am *trying to fold laundry or dishes or whatever....Stella decides it is oh so much more fun to shred any papers she finds, take things off of tables she knows she shouldn't, etc etc. If I let her outside, she barks and barks. Or scratches at the door for me to come out and play. And before anyone says she is bored....this could be after playing or walking or training or whatever. She wants me to do stuff all day long! Yesterday for example, got up with her, she went out with my other dog a bit. I went out and played fetch for about 1/2 hour. Then I went back in and wanted to have a cup of coffee...nope....that's when the barking or scratching on the door begins. So goodbye coffee time. Get the dogs in and play find it for a while. Try to drink coffee while hiding treats for them to find. Eventually dh gets up and wants to go out for breakfast. Stella comes with me in the car. After breakfast it is off to an hour of non stop training with one of Stella's trainers. I usually am exhausted after this session! Then after training me and Stella take a walk in the woods for about 45 minutes. Then home. Now I am really ready for a nap! Nope. Stella is ready for more fetch or whatever....Finally at about 3 PM she is ready to settle down and relax. By this time I am totally frazzled, and needing a break. So once again, nothing gets done around the house. I feel like an entertainment center/vending machine combo.*


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

angelas said:


> Not as much as I'd like, but taking a scalpel to cut the Shania tumor off my dad's lap/heel/foot would just be mean to do all the time, especially if she's comfy there.


Wha-a-a-a-t?


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

On a normal day, I am with my dogs all day. I can leave them for long periods of time. None of them need the crate. How old is your dog? If it were me, I would start the process of removing the crate at 6 months, if not sooner, assuming I used a crate. Some members crate their dogs their whole lives. Honestly, give her the exercise she needs and then tell her you are done. What is your reaction when she shreds your homework?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Besides when I'm at work, or the minuscule amount of time i spend running errands etc, all the time  Berlin just follows me around, watches me do things.. If it bores him, he'll chew on his bone or a toy or something. If he gets tired, he goes to his crate. Heck, he even comes into the bathroom while I shower and get ready. I don't mind it though. 

I also take him wherever I can. It's a full time job having a puppy/dog, but I have learned to incorporate MY life into things he needs, such as going jogging together.. Therefore we both get exercise, and spend time together. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

MichaelE said:


> Wha-a-a-a-t?


My dog, Shania, very much loves my dad. To the point where she is almost always touching him. She's either in his lap or laying on his feet/curled around his ankles. The running joke here is she is a (benign) tumor that grew on him and to get her off we'd need a scalpel.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Not nearly as much as I would like to., but enough that it counts. Jonas sits at the window and watches for me to come home.When I get out of my Jeep, I can hear him screaming and running with excitement. Ginger is quiet, but meets me at the door wagging her tail with excitement. You can not believe the feeling I have when I see this. I feel that I am very blessed.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

She is 4 days shirt of 19 months. I would love it if she just followed me around and watched. But it seems like she wants my attention to be on her. I don't think I can give her as much activity as she needs/wants. An hour walk/hike tires me but she can keep going. It was a lot easier with prior dogs. My kids were still home and provided fun and games. Now it is 99% me doing dog stuff. And it is just exhausting. That is why I am thinking of using the doggie daycare more.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks! I was really out in left field on that one.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

gsdlover91 said:


> Besides when I'm at work, or the minuscule amount of time i spend running errands etc, all the time  Berlin just follows me around, watches me do things.. If it bores him, he'll chew on his bone or a toy or something. If he gets tired, he goes to his crate. Heck, he even comes into the bathroom while I shower and get ready. I don't mind it though.
> 
> I also take him wherever I can. It's a full time job having a puppy/dog, but I have learned to incorporate MY life into things he needs, such as going jogging together.. Therefore we both get exercise, and spend time together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lisl waits on the throw rug in front of the tub for me to finish showering in the morning. Sometimes she pokes her head around the curtain to make sure I'm still in there and I have to tell her to lay down.

I think if I let her she'd probably jump in the tub with me.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Not nearly as much as I would like to., but enough that it counts. Jonas sits at the window and watches for me to come home.*When I get out of my Jeep, I can hear him screaming and running with excitement. Ginger is quiet, but meets me at the door wagging her tail with excitement. You can not believe the feeling I have when I see this. I feel that I am very blessed*.


I love this feeling also!!  Seriously, one of the best feelings ever! We are blessed because we are owned by GSD's  When I get home, Berlin cannot even contain his excitement, he is just SO happy im home, its a party every time I come back, from anywhere..but especially work. Berlin waits for me at the door when i'm at work, its so cute (and sad at the same time!) :wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Lisl waits on the throw rug in front of the tub for me to finish showering in the morning. Sometimes she pokes her head around the curtain to make sure I'm still in there and I have to tell her to lay down.
> 
> I think if I let her she'd probably jump in the tub with me.


Haha! Berlin does the same exact thing, except he actually DOES come in the shower/bath. Doesn't matter what I say..  He loves to 'dig' in the tub  lmfao. hahaha i love how they have to check on us, even in the shower! They love us so much


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like how I felt a while back. Tether her to you while you do chores so she can't misbehave?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm with mine whenever I'm not working. I get excited when I'm almost home at the end of the day...I know when I pull up I will see three heads in the window waiting for me. They have each other and I can get everything done in the house without any problems, they really aren't a problem. They are so good that I can't wait to get my fourth dog


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

OP, sounds more like you inadvertently let your dog train you.  I spend all my time outside of work with the dogs unless I'm running an errand where they can't come along. Kaiser will be 2 in April (so I guess that makes him what, 21 months?) and he is a very good boy in the house. He does like to follow me if I leave his sight, but he does not beg for attention and is rarely a nuisance. He also does fine if I let him out in the backyard for a potty break alone; there is no scratching at the door or whining.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Apparently Stella has trained me well... But I feel like she needs me to do stuff with her because I can't run or jog to give her the exercise she needs. When I read about the amount of exercise a lot of dogs on this forum get, I feel like such a couch potato. I can walk with her but even that has turned into a chore as she is very dog reactive. (we are working on this forever it seems) It just feels like I am on call all day long unless I am at work. I have thought about tethering her to me. Never did that before so not sure what to expect.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

All dogs have different personalities. A training method that works well with one dog may not work as well with another.

I know some trainers never vary in their methods, but I think variations or different methods altogether for different dogs makes life easier on the dog and the owner/trainer.

I think it is very important to get inside your dogs head and try to think as she/he thinks and find out what motivates her/him, and what they will respond to. This is as important to me as the training itself.

That is a part of getting to know your dog, and they getting to know you. 

I'm not directing this at you, but too many people buy a dog thinking it will train and practically take care of itself and they won't have to do hardly anything. They then become disappointed when (if) they learn that a GSD is more like adopting a new family member that MUST be trained, and have time spent with it just like a small child.

People with busy lifestyles and many outside activities are not ready for this level of commitment it takes to raise and train these dogs, or any dog for that matter. The worst part of all of it is that it's the dog that suffers.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Umm well if you add it all up, probably 2 hours of play time, 1 hour of hanging out at night, and a full night's sleep since we're roommates haha. So maybe around 9 hours, give or take.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I used to work from 9-5, but I changed my hours to 7-3 so I have more time in the evenings to hangout with my dogs. When I am home I try to spend as much time as I can. If I am reading Schatzi is next to me being a bum and If my other dog Cudi is outside she goes outside with him. On weekends I clean early in the morning while they are outside taking care of their business and eating and once I am done cleaning I go outside with them and play with them, then train them individually for 20 mins and then together for another 20, then I take either Schatzi or Cudi for a hike and by the time I am back half of the day is gone


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

This one is easy.... TOO MUCH TIME!!! LOL! Just kidding. I'm with Rocco always while at home and sometimes while I'm not, if I can take him along. I spend most of my time (off work) with him. Love him to death, but I know how you feel. I get worn out too. Yesterday morning I told Hubby, "I've had enough of him, you take him for a while." Of course, that only lasted about an hour. Rocco can't help himself, he loves his mama!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Angelina03 said:


> Love him to death, but I know how you feel. I get worn out too. Yesterday morning I told Hubby, "I've had enough of him, you take him for a while." Of course, that only lasted about an hour. Rocco can't help himself, he loves his mama!


If only my dh would do that...even for just an hour! As far as my dh is concerned Stella is MY dog. Oh well. I will just use the doggie day care when I need a break. I am no good to Stella or anyone when I am feeling worn out and frustrated. Might drop one of the training classes to save some $$ to put towards the daycare.


----------

